# Paris Timeshares?



## vivelefrance (Oct 4, 2022)

Hi everyone! 
We are shopping around for a Paris timeshare. Any suggestions? 
I'll add that we've already been to the Marriott in Bailly-Romainvilliers. It's gorgeous, but much too far outside of town. 
Thanks in advance for any thoughts!


----------



## marmite (Oct 7, 2022)

My initial thought is that Paris and capital cities outside of North America do not usually have timeshares in the heart of them, and many that do are not up to the standards we have enjoyed elsewhere (there are some exceptions as Marriott has properties in Thailand and Spain).  Other than the Marriott that you've been to, I have only seen a couple ever listed for Paris and the photos did not make me want to book.  I would only consider a purchase in Paris if I had rented from an owner first, loved it, and then run the numbers to see if it makes sense to own.  Maintenance fees last forever and increase each year, and not all timeshare systems are created equally. It's great that you are here to do your research though.

I am off to Paris in a few weeks and there are so many great hotels and areas, I personally enjoy trying something new each trip without having to plan so far in advance.  I don't know if you saw the worksheet of questions to help you decide if timesharing is a good fit for how you travel and your goals, but it is a worthwhile exercise before taking the plunge into any timeshare purchase.

Best of luck in your search. I look forward to seeing if there are some gems out there we have not seen. I know there are some fractionals out there (starting at about a 4 week purchase), but they are very expensive IMO. I'm not sure how many weeks you were thinking of purchasing or your budget, but you may want to take a look and see what the latest price is.


----------



## geist1223 (Oct 7, 2022)

Royal Regency in Vincennes. It is a few minutes walk from the end of the Underground. It is a DRI Property.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 7, 2022)

We’ve stayed at the Royal Regency 4 times. Access to the heart of Paris is easy peasy, and Vincennes itself is a great town.


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 8, 2022)

There are many timeshares in Paris -- at least many in II. They're very, very, very difficult to trade into. Nearly impossible, stars must be aligned kind of difficult.

I think Paris is one of the easiest cities in Europe to navigate. Yes, their streets have so many different angles that Euclid himself would throw up his hands in disgust. But since the metro will put you within a five minute walk of anywhere you want to be, it really doesn't matter where you stay.

I have stayed in several II getaway timeshares which are usually available at a more attractive price than AirBnBs. That's what I'd do -- go rent some II getaways if you have access to them. Then inquire about maintenance fees and resale weeks.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 9, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> *There are many timeshares in Paris -- at least many in II*. They're very, very, very difficult to trade into. Nearly impossible, stars must be aligned kind of difficult.
> 
> I think Paris is one of the easiest cities in Europe to navigate. Yes, their streets have so many different angles that Euclid himself would throw up his hands in disgust. But since the metro will put you within a five minute walk of anywhere you want to be, it really doesn't matter where you stay.
> 
> I have stayed in several II getaway timeshares which are usually available at a more attractive price than AirBnBs. That's what I'd do -- go rent some II getaways if you have access to them. Then inquire about maintenance fees and resale weeks.








						Interval International | Resort Directory France, Paris
					

Interval International is a timeshare exchange company with locations around the world offering it?s members the ability to exchange their timeshare for time an another location.



					www.intervalworld.com
				




For Paris, the Interval International exchange directory only lists two timeshares.

Royal Regency Paris Vincennes (doesn’t have air conditioning)
Multirésidence de l'Elysée

The other options listed in the II directory are apartment hotels / corporate housing associated with either

Adiago -  https://www.adagio-city.com/gb/destinations.shtml
National Corporate Housing (which picked up Bridgestreet in 2020 (link)) https://www.nationalcorporatehousing.com/bridgestreet


​​


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 9, 2022)

alwysonvac said:


> The other options listed in the II directory are apartment hotels / corporate housing associated with either
> 
> Adiago -  https://www.adagio-city.com/gb/destinations.shtml
> National Corporate Housing (which picked up Bridgestreet in 2020 (link)) https://www.nationalcorporatehousing.com/bridgestreet
> ​



I've stayed in the Adiago properties. It's my go-to option in Paris. A place with a kitchenette for $100/night (ish) -- looks like they've gone up in the past couple years.


----------



## vivelefrance (Oct 9, 2022)

Thank you everyone for the great advice and counsel! 
I'm intrigued by the Royal Regency in Vincennes.
The internet is overflowing with resale offers for Diamond _points_, but barely any resale offers for _fixed weeks._
Personally, I'm more inclined towards buying fixed weeks. I have less-than-pleasant experiences playing the points game. 
Thoughts on where to look for a fixed week? 
Wishing everyone a great weekend!


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 10, 2022)

@vivelefrance

If you want to rent before buying, the Diamond forum mentions a rental site


			Diamond Resorts and Hotels | Vacation Rentals
		


Also visit the Diamond forum for additional information


			https://tugbbs.com/forums/forums/diamond-resorts-international


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 10, 2022)

Just checked dates in late August for when we plan on being in Paris for the Royal Regency. 130E for a studio and 162E for a one-bedroom.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 11, 2022)

@vivelefrance and @ScoopKona

*** Correction - one of the Adagio locations in Paris is a timeshare/fractional ***

I found Aparthotel Adagio Paris XV listed in Interval International’s 2022 Buyer’s Guide (link)
The guide states that this location has 101 – 249 members (see below).



​I _went_ back to II’s resort directory and it‘s also the only Adagio Paris location that is available via an exchange  - see below (link)
​


Google search indicates that it also goes by the name “ Residence Paris XV, 20 Rue Oradour sur Glane, Paris, FRANCE”


----------



## vivelefrance (Oct 11, 2022)

Thanks so much!!! Looks like a stellar location.
Unfortunately, not seeing much in the way of resale weeks online 
Ill keep checking!!!


----------



## ScoopKona (Oct 11, 2022)

vivelefrance said:


> Thanks so much!!! Looks like a stellar location.
> Unfortunately, not seeing much in the way of resale weeks online
> Ill keep checking!!!



You should contact @mpizza about the Hapimag timeshare system in Europe. That seems to be the best system for Europe.


----------



## jmiller (Oct 15, 2022)

vivelefrance said:


> Hi everyone!
> We are shopping around for a Paris timeshare. Any suggestions?
> I'll add that we've already been to the Marriott in Bailly-Romainvilliers. It's gorgeous, but much too far outside of town.
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts!


We stayed for a week at the Marriott in Bailly-Romainvilliers (aka Paris Disney) and it was an excellent Resort.  The Consierge gave us excellent advice about purchasing a Tourist Train Pass for the Week which would quickly get you to all of the Tourist Spots. He advised us to start by taking the Paris Hop On/Off Bus.  Staying on it and marking where we wanted to see, then visit the sights by using the Metro, which was included in the Train Pass.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 17, 2022)

jmiller said:


> He advised us to start by taking the Paris Hop On/Off Bus.  Staying on it and marking where we wanted to see, then visit the sights by using the Metro, which was included in the Train Pass.



HoHo busses are a great way to get a sense of a city! With most flights from the US arriving in Europe at the break of day, taking a tour around on one of those busses is a non-stressful way to acclimate to jet lag- you can sleep on loop one and then be roused enough to mark the highlights of Paris on loop two!


----------

